# Pepperl & Fuchs Schreib / Lesekopf IPT1-FP + Unterteil U-P6-B6-V15B Nagelneu!!!



## oiresgleichen (14 November 2008)

Hallo Freunde
Verkaufe hier ein Nagelneues Transponder Lese und Schreib System von Pepperl & Fuchs. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Kopf ( IPT1-FP ) NP 466 Euro
und um das dazugehörige Unterteil ( U-P6-B6-V15B ) NP 410 Euro
Beide Teile sind noch original verpackt und unbenutzt. Bei interesse einfach ne mail an:

oiresgleichen@web.de 

Schicke auch gern Fotos.Macht mir einfach ein Angebot.


----------



## oiresgleichen (8 Januar 2009)

und hoch!!!

Preis 150 Euro Komplett.


----------



## oiresgleichen (28 Januar 2009)

neuer Preis: 100 euro


----------

